# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Shēma vecam Bang&Olufsen

## ddff

Man ir atnests pamodināšanai viens seno laiku Bang&Olufsen "Beosystem AV9000" komplekts - http://www.beoworld.org/prod_details.asp?pid=865
Varbūt kādam ir maģiskā krātuvīte, kur atrast shēmu Master Control Panel AV9000 un BeoVision 9000? 

ddff

----------

